# I used to work at Uber HQ on the driver team. My role focused on “driver success.” Ask me anything. - Reddit.com



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/uberdrivers/comments/bpr7k1

"Driver churn (technical term for* drivers quitting) is an existential threat to Uber.* Autonomous driving is the only way Uber survives in the longterm. Same is true for Lyft and every other ride hailing app worldwide. At some point, there will be no drivers willing to work for Uber, so it's a sprint to develop autonomous driving before things fall apart.

Why are they screwing drivers in the meantime? I think it's a combination of 1) because they can, 2) because they want to, and 3) because they have to.

Until the equation changes, Uber has been able to consistently cut fares and a squeeze drivers without things falling apart, which has earned the founders and investors and employees millions and billions of dollars. Why would they stop as long is that routine continues to work?"

"5% of drivers quit driving after their first trip. 20% of drivers quit before their 5th trip. I forget the rest of the distribution and how it drops off from there, but ultimately 99% of the people who have ever started driving with Uber have stopped driving with Uber."


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

We have long FELT THE CONTEMPT!


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

Clearly we are not idiots as FUber thinks we are!
What you posted has been said here many times over. So, if you are truly an ex crony of FUber, then tell us what is FUber really afraid of us drivers that we might do to disrupt this scam FUber is up to?
Go ahead and be open to possible retaliation from FUber!


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

jocker12 said:


> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/uberdrivers/comments/bpr7k1
> 
> "Driver churn (technical term for* drivers quitting) is an existential threat to Uber.* Autonomous driving is the only way Uber survives in the longterm. Same is true for Lyft and every other ride hailing app worldwide. At some point, there will be no drivers willing to work for Uber, so it's a sprint to develop autonomous driving before things fall apart.
> ...


None of this is new to drivers.


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

_



track your miles and expenses

Click to expand...

 _

Absolutely .. I drove 300 + miles yesterday. That's around $160 OFF my taxes


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

Ok I’m like going crazy with stuff I want to ask you but I need to think a little more about it. Stay tuned.


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

Ok I thought of the first question I want to ask you...

Did you ever sign an NDA?


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> Ok I thought of the first question I want to ask you...
> 
> Did you ever sign an NDA?


You might want to ask on the Reddit page.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

jocker12 said:


> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/uberdrivers/comments/bpr7k1
> 
> "Driver churn (technical term for* drivers quitting) is an existential threat to Uber.* Autonomous driving is the only way Uber survives in the longterm. Same is true for Lyft and every other ride hailing app worldwide. At some point, there will be no drivers willing to work for Uber, so it's a sprint to develop autonomous driving before things fall apart.
> ...


Thank you.
Uber and Lyft are both going to crash and burn, because self driving cars will never become reality on a mass scale.


----------



## BobMarley (Feb 12, 2019)

dauction said:


> Absolutely .. I drove 300 + miles yesterday. That's around $160 OFF my taxes


See, this is thing though. No its not. Its $160 off of your taxable income. Since there is no such thing as a 100% tax bracket in the USA its always going to be less than that. And until you make $12,200 profit in a year (assuming you are single) you don't pay any income tax. You do pay FICA though.

I'm absolutely not saying don'y track all your miles though, you absolutely should!


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

BobMarley said:


> See, this is thing though. No its not. Its $160 off of your taxable income. Since there is no such thing as a 100% tax bracket in the USA its always going to be less than that. And until you make $12,200 profit in a year (assuming you are single) you don't pay any income tax. You do pay FICA though.
> 
> I'm absolutely not saying don'y track all your miles though, you absolutely should!


Yes of Course... I am looking at a total of around 40k in revenues . So standard deduction of 12K plus roughly 100 dollars a day in standard mileage deduction (58 cents a mile) 300 days at $100= 30k

30K + 12K =42k in deductions on 40K rev/income

That's the way to "work" it to ensure you keep most of your earned money

Which also brings up.. that many miles means if you are taking a note on your vehicle you need to keep it at no more than 36 months (and keep vehicle no more than 15-16 thousand)


----------



## The Drive Guy (Aug 9, 2017)

Wolfgang Faust said:


> Thank you.
> Uber and Lyft are both going to crash and burn, because self driving cars will never become reality on a mass scale.


Uber/Lyft will crash and burn with self-driving cars because self-driving cars will bring several new competitors to the marketplace. Waymo (owned by Google) is far ahead of both. General Motors, Tesla, etc., etc., all have plans on the table to put self-driving "taxi's" on the road. There is no loyalty. Lowest price will win on most every ride! Self-driving cars will be the ultimate "*********" Friends and others can call you and then cash app or venmo you cash to send your car and scoop them up. The new competitors will take chunks of marketshare and tank the stock price.

What we NEED right now is for someone like Amazon to jump into rideshare. Another major competitor absorbing drivers off the street will completely end Uber/Lyft being able to over-saturate markets with drivers because they would then have a third competitor taking rides on another app and covering Uber/Lyft less. That would ignite a bit of a war to get drivers and get them to be somewhat loyal. The 2 company (Uber/Lyft) model is broken.


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

jocker12 said:


> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/uberdrivers/comments/bpr7k1
> 
> "Driver churn (technical term for* drivers quitting) is an existential threat to Uber.* Autonomous driving is the only way Uber survives in the longterm. Same is true for Lyft and every other ride hailing app worldwide. At some point, there will be no drivers willing to work for Uber, so it's a sprint to develop autonomous driving before things fall apart.
> ...


Most already aware of what you're starting. How about showing something that shows you're real. With a profile name like Joker, most appropriate when coming from Uber, this sounds like a joke looking for attention. 
Post something that can legitimize your claim.


----------



## Michael1230nj (Jun 23, 2017)

Gee whiz we had no idea!


----------



## PaxiCab (Feb 14, 2019)

The Drive Guy said:


> Uber/Lyft will crash and burn with self-driving cars because self-driving cars will bring several new competitors to the marketplace. Waymo (owned by Google) is far ahead of both. General Motors, Tesla, etc., etc., all have plans on the table to put self-driving "taxi's" on the road. There is no loyalty. Lowest price will win on most every ride! Self-driving cars will be the ultimate "illegal cab" Friends and others can call you and then cash app or venmo you cash to send your car and scoop them up. The new competitors will take chunks of marketshare and tank the stock price.
> 
> What we NEED right now is for someone like Amazon to jump into rideshare. Another major competitor absorbing drivers off the street will completely end Uber/Lyft being able to over-saturate markets with drivers because they would then have a third competitor taking rides on another app and covering Uber/Lyft less. That would ignite a bit of a war to get drivers and get them to be somewhat loyal. The 2 company (Uber/Lyft) model is broken.


Amazon jumping into rideshare instead of just flex, that idea never even occurred to me. I am super curious now to brainstorm how that would roll out and how good of a difference maker they would want to be. Amazon could easily capitalize on this and put Uber and Lyft out somewhere in the Bermuda Triangle, or they could successfully exploit big time like some of their warehouse ops. Who knows. That would be very interesting though


----------



## Michael1230nj (Jun 23, 2017)

Amazon would be a welcome addition. Any serious competitor would be.

Uber has created a whole lot of Bad Will with its Drivers.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

No Prisoners said:


> Most already aware of what you're starting. How about showing something that shows you're real. With a profile name like Joker, most appropriate when coming from Uber, this sounds like a joke looking for attention.
> Post something that can legitimize your claim.


LOL

You don't get out much do you? 

Legitimize??!! How about showing us your fantasy digital network designed to Take Down Uber. We remember all your big boasting. Your super system would pay drivers 100% and Uber would make $26 Billion in net profit if they used it.

Legitimize. Right.


----------



## PaxiCab (Feb 14, 2019)

Michael1230nj said:


> Amazon would be a welcome addition. Any serious competitor would be.
> 
> Uber has created a whole lot of Bad Will with its Drivers.


Agreed


Michael1230nj said:


> Amazon would be a welcome addition. Any serious competitor would be.
> 
> Uber has created a whole lot of Bad Will with its Drivers.


Amazon has to have that in one of their back pockets somewhere


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

Wolfgang Faust said:


> Thank you.
> Uber and Lyft are both going to crash and burn, because self driving cars will never become reality on a mass scale.


Isn't that what they said about horseless carriages?


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

No Prisoners said:


> Most already aware of what you're starting. How about showing something that shows you're real. With a profile name like Joker, most appropriate when coming from Uber, this sounds like a joke looking for attention.
> Post something that can legitimize your claim.


The reddit thread is not mine. I only made this post with a link to that AMA (ask me anything) discussion.

I've seen a few other users asking me to answer their questions. They need to go to the reddit thread and ask that former uber HQ employee. I guess because I've used the unedited title from that post, other users are under the impression that I am the OP (original poster) of that, and I am not. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## Rosalita (May 13, 2018)

jocker12 said:


> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/uberdrivers/comments/bpr7k1
> 
> "Driver churn (technical term for* drivers quitting) is an existential threat to Uber.* Autonomous driving is the only way Uber survives in the longterm. Same is true for Lyft and every other ride hailing app worldwide. At some point, there will be no drivers willing to work for Uber, so it's a sprint to develop autonomous driving before things fall apart.
> ...


"I chose the driver team because I believed that Uber was making a (positive) change in the world, was creating jobs and economic opportunity for disenfranchised and vulnerable people, and was constantly striving to make a good thing even better."

Aw golly gee. So naive about the world. and those out in it. Been this way forever. Amazed at how many young people fall for this phony baloney corportate virtue signaling routine. You're not looking for a job. You were looking for salvation. lol You are correct: This is not a long term deal for drivers. The autonomous taxis will be out there before you know it. And that's been the direction all along.


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

You are partially correct, and I can explain it to you with your own words.

See this?


Rosalita said:


> The autonomous taxis will be out there before you know it.


Answer?


Rosalita said:


> Amazed at how many young people fall for this phony baloney corportate


----------



## PaxiCab (Feb 14, 2019)

welikecamping said:


> Isn't that what they said about horseless carriages?


I believe the better response is, it will never become reality on a mass scale as fast as they think they will. They will slash incentives, including rates, and admitted to doing it knowing drivers will grow unhappy, but at some point, the pushing in will create a line that will disappear, and nobody will do a nickel for a mile. As someone on another post mentioned, the training, capacity, hard testing, management of SDC on high traffic roads, etc. will take years and years to implement and will require a complete revolution. I won't say it will never happen, but that will take at the least 30 years for SDC flowing shift to occur, just like IBMs first release to apples MacBook Air - that alone was 30 almost 40 years. And they had the brainpower.


----------



## Rosalita (May 13, 2018)

jocker12 said:


> You are partially correct, and I can explain it to you with your own words.
> 
> See this?
> 
> Answer?


Oh I'm sorry. I wasn't asking you to explain anything to me. I understand perfectly what you were saying and why. I'm just glad you figured it all out before you had so much more of yourself invested in it. Many, many young people go through an idealistic stage where they are led to believe that corporations are "just like them" and care "about the same things I care about." Been happening since the 70's when social issues lead the nightly news programs, just like they do today. They do a great job of reflecting back to us what we need to see and hear. Reality is often quite different. I like the corporations that just don't proclaim to give a dam, myself. At least I find them honest and true-to-self. lol



PaxiCab said:


> I believe the better response is, it will never become reality on a mass scale as fast as they think they will. They will slash incentives, including rates, and admitted to doing it knowing drivers will grow unhappy, but at some point, the pushing in will create a line that will disappear, and nobody will do a nickel for a mile. As someone on another post mentioned, the training, capacity, hard testing, management of SDC on high traffic roads, etc. will take years and years to implement and will require a complete revolution. I won't say it will never happen, but that will take at the least 30 years for SDC flowing shift to occur, just like IBMs first release to apples MacBook Air - that alone was 30 almost 40 years. And they had the brainpower.


The only way self-driving vehicles work is if every vehicle is self-driving and that's NOT happening in the U.S. We're a car culture. Our vehicles represent our independence, ability to get up and go when we want, how we want, and for as long as we want. They take us to new jobs, new lives, to see old friends, to watch a sunset over the Grand Canyon, to meet up with cousins at the family reunions, and away from the danger of domestic violence. Our country is too large a space to impose this stuff. Will there be geographically limited areas for deliver of food, packages, etc. for autonomous vehicles? Yes. Will self driving vehicles rule the highways across the U.S.? No.


----------



## PaxiCab (Feb 14, 2019)

Rosalita said:


> Oh I'm sorry. I wasn't asking you to explain anything to me. I understand perfectly what you were saying and why. I'm just glad you figured it all out before you had so much more of yourself invested in it. Many, many young people go through an idealistic stage where they are led to believe that corporations are "just like them" and care "about the same things I care about." Been happening since the 70's when social issues lead the nightly news programs, just like they do today. They do a great job of reflecting back to us what we need to see and hear. Reality is often quite different. I like the corporations that just don't proclaim to give a dam, myself. At least I find them honest and true-to-self. lol
> 
> 
> The only way self-driving vehicles work is if every vehicle is self-driving and that's NOT happening in the U.S. We're a car culture. Our vehicles represent our independence, ability to get up and go when we want, how we want, and for as long as we want. They take us to new jobs, new lives, to see old friends, to watch a sunset over the Grand Canyon, to meet up with cousins at the family reunions, and away from the danger of domestic violence. Our country is too large a space to impose this stuff. Will there be geographically limited areas for deliver of food, packages, etc. for autonomous vehicles? Yes. Will self driving vehicles rule the highways across the U.S.? No.


Perhaps, and I don't necessarily complete disagree with you - but I won't say we won't ever see that. We said we'd never be in space, and never have wireless phones, and never have the touchscreen, or cars without manual transmissions. Once they've mastered the roads, hubs, and the like, which yes will take A LONG TIME, compared to Uber thinking this is gonna happen next year, I'd say the feds will bug in and require every vehicle to be autonomous..making the cars we love now obsolete - however I don't see that realistically becoming completely large scale for the US for another 40-50 years.


----------



## Munsuta (May 4, 2019)

Hahahaha. Self driving cars. Good luck. Even if they do manage to get self driving cars that don't crash Uber passengers will trash them within the first year.


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

Just went through the reddit post. OP sound legit.


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

Rosalita said:


> Oh I'm sorry. I wasn't asking you to explain anything to me. I understand perfectly what you were saying and why. I'm just glad you figured it all out before you had so much more of yourself invested in it. Many, many young people go through an idealistic stage where they are led to believe that corporations are "just like them" and care "about the same things I care about." Been happening since the 70's when social issues lead the nightly news programs, just like they do today. They do a great job of reflecting back to us what we need to see and hear. Reality is often quite different. I like the corporations that just don't proclaim to give a dam, myself. At least I find them honest and true-to-self. lol
> 
> 
> The only way self-driving vehicles work is if every vehicle is self-driving and that's NOT happening in the U.S. We're a car culture. Our vehicles represent our independence, ability to get up and go when we want, how we want, and for as long as we want. They take us to new jobs, new lives, to see old friends, to watch a sunset over the Grand Canyon, to meet up with cousins at the family reunions, and away from the danger of domestic violence. Our country is too large a space to impose this stuff. Will there be geographically limited areas for deliver of food, packages, etc. for autonomous vehicles? Yes. Will self driving vehicles rule the highways across the U.S.? No.


Well, while correctly underlying the "idealistic stage" of young people who believe in what corporations proclaim because they believe corporations are "just like them", you present a corporate claim as undeniable fact (made it look like it comes from you though, not from the corporate world that told you how "Autonomous taxis are coming").

The contradiction and the ambiguity of your comment (very accurate about false or misleading corporations claims but enforcing a corporate claim as fact at the same time) is interesting, to say the least.


----------



## Rocknrlk (Aug 30, 2017)

dauction said:


> Absolutely .. I drove 300 + miles yesterday. That's around $160 OFF my taxes


No, that is $160 off your income. Depending on your bracket it is probably no more than $30 off your taxes.


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

Rocknrlk said:


> No, that is $160 off your income. Depending on your bracket it is probably no more than $30 off your taxes.


Nonsense



dauction said:


> Nonsense


For simplification only...if you bring in $200 and you have $160 in deductions you now will on pay taxes on $40


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

Michael1230nj said:


> Amazon would be a welcome addition. Any serious competitor would be.
> 
> Uber has created a whole lot of Bad Will with its Drivers.


Amazon no diff than Lyft/Uber insofar as exploitation of workers.


----------



## Whynotsteve (Apr 25, 2019)

PaxiCab said:


> Perhaps, and I don't necessarily complete disagree with you - but I won't say we won't ever see that. We said we'd never be in space, and never have wireless phones, and never have the touchscreen, or cars without manual transmissions. Once they've mastered the roads, hubs, and the like, which yes will take A LONG TIME, compared to Uber thinking this is gonna happen next year, I'd say the feds will bug in and require every vehicle to be autonomous..making the cars we love now obsolete - however I don't see that realistically becoming completely large scale for the US for another 40-50 years.


I don't think we ever said we wouldn't do all those things you listed.

You can just say " we said we would never have indoor plumbing" and it's automatically a true statement


No Prisoners said:


> Just went through the reddit post. OP sound legit.


Oh good. We were all waiting for your approval as an expert. ???


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

No Prisoners said:


> Just went through the reddit post. OP sound legit.


Yes, I read through them as well. Didn't surprise me. It actually affirmed much of what I believed about the algorithm.

It doesn't matter how new or long you've driven, what it looks for I'd efficiency. Even if only seconds better, the car that can get to the rider quickest ( that does not necessarily mean closest) will get the ping.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Michael1230nj said:


> Amazon would be a welcome addition.
> Uber has created a whole lot of Bad Will with its Drivers.


? ... Maybe to the uninformed.

And Amazon wouldn't be far behind.

Just look at how quickly a Flex driver gets deactivated.

Tapping endlessly, wasting hours just to get a job.

Far less of a tax write off than rideshare.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

jocker12 said:


> The reddit thread is not mine. I only made this post with a link to that AMA (ask me anything) discussion.
> 
> I've seen a few other users asking me to answer their questions. They need to go to the reddit thread and ask that former uber HQ employee. I guess because I've used the unedited title from that post, other users are under the impression that I am the OP (original poster) of that, and I am not. Sorry for the confusion.


It wasn't confusing.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

OrlUberOffDriver said:


> Clearly we are not idiots as FUber thinks we are!
> What you posted has been said here many times over. So, if you are truly an ex crony of FUber, then tell us what is FUber really afraid of us drivers that we might do to disrupt this scam FUber is up to?
> Go ahead and be open to possible retaliation from FUber!


Uber. Afraid ?
Nah.
Thats what the Para-Military Security is for !


----------



## ColumbusRides (Nov 10, 2018)

That's a good thread, that response you quoted at the beginning is the response to my question... I'm MartinRides on Reddit, lol

"Why are they investing billions in autonomous and other nonsense (which will take decades) and screwing drivers over in the meantime? They could be a profitable company if they just focus on their core business."


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

ColumbusRides said:


> That's a good thread, that response you quoted at the beginning is the response to my question... I'm MartinRides on Reddit, lol
> 
> "Why are they investing billions in autonomous and other nonsense (which will take decades) and screwing drivers over in the meantime? They could be a profitable company if they just focus on their core business."


Uber's business model flawed from inception, impossible to be profitable as long as platform depends on fares for revenue streams.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

welikecamping said:


> Isn't that what they said about horseless carriages?


Too many variables to program. A cow enters the left side of the road, while a two year old child comes from the right.

How do you program morals?

Computers crash.

I am not riding in one.



IR12 said:


> Amazon no diff than Lyft/Uber insofar as exploitation of workers.


Amazon sucks, I have not purchased anything there for years. They treat their people like sh*t, a friend worked for them in the U.K. told me about their abusive environment eight years ago.


----------



## Munsuta (May 4, 2019)

What this guy described about the toxic work culture in office jobs and most other jobs is actually the reason I started driving. I got so tired of the drama, back stabbing, gossiping, toxic work culture. This isn't a problem just at the Uber HQ. It's a problem with society and humans. Materialism has run rampant. Humans will screw over anyone just to get ahead. If you have ever seen a bucket full of crabs you will see that one crab start to scale the sides trying to escape, then a crab below it grabs it and pulls it down and tries to climb out, while another crab grabs that one and pulls it down trying to climb out. That is the best explanation of what our society has become. A never ending cycle of pulling eachother down.

After reading this, my countdown timer with Uber just kicked on. If we don't band together and start disrupting service at Uber they will continue to cut pay. Sadly there are a lot of drivers out there who will lick the floors for a dollar and are an obstacle to getting better work conditions.


----------



## PaxiCab (Feb 14, 2019)

Whynotsteve said:


> I don't think we ever said we wouldn't do all those things you listed.
> 
> You can just say " we said we would never have indoor plumbing" and it's automatically a true statement
> 
> Oh good. We were all waiting for your approval as an expert. ???





Whynotsteve said:


> I don't think we ever said we wouldn't do all those things you listed.
> 
> You can just say " we said we would never have indoor plumbing" and it's automatically a true statement
> 
> Oh good. We were all waiting for your approval as an expert. ???


No context needs to be literal in this particular thread. Maybe not explicitly, but someone in their own heads during the time before these revolutions in technology happened was thinking "there's no way..." to a lot of these things. Easy to look up the amount of people who quoted we could never live in space, or tech that people regarded as impossible. OLED, thin as air TVs, etc. would find it hard to believe at one point in your life, unless you're 8 years old, you never saw something so futuristic and didn't think it would come to light. Exactly reflecting the person I was responding to.


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

tohunt4me said:


> Uber. Afraid ?
> Nah.
> Thats what the Para-Military Security is for !


Everybody & everything has a weak point!!!


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

goneubering said:


> It wasn't confusing.





ColumbusRides said:


> That's a good thread, that response you quoted at the beginning is the response to my question... I'm MartinRides on Reddit, lol


It's a good thing UP allows cross posting threads from different platforms. Reddit doesn't. UP posts are rejected on r/uberdrivers as spam.


----------



## BigBadDriver (Sep 12, 2017)

Wolfgang Faust said:


> Computers crash.
> 
> I am not riding in one.


That's what they said about elevator operators. How did that turn out...?


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

I read the entire Reddit thread and didn't learn anything I already knew.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

ANT 7 said:


> I read the entire Reddit thread and didn't learn anything I already knew.


I did, like where they are the most vulnerable. For the most part it affirmed what I mostly suspected, we over think the obvious.

It's all about numbers. Nothing more.


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

BigBadDriver said:


> That's what they said about elevator operators. How did that turn out...?


Elevator operators were interfering with passenger direct control over the "vehicle", something that (in a self driving car) is done by the software. So people didn't like the fact that they DIDN'T have control (like they don't have in a computer controlled car). Would you agree with that logic?

Your example supports the idea of people willing to be in control (driving) of the car and not vice-versa.

How about the Segway brilliant product. How did that turn out....?


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Exactly.
The elevator analogy is garbage.
SDC will never be universally accepted.
Too many variables to program.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

This is the most interesting forum. We go from an x-Uber Head Quarter employee offering to expose the secrets of the great Uber Corporation to discussing tax deductions, horseless carriages and elevator operators. Just amazing !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

KK2929 said:


> This is the most interesting forum. We go from an x-Uber Head Quarter employee offering to expose the secrets of the great Uber Corporation to discussing tax deductions, horseless carriages and elevator operators. Just amazing !!!!!!!!!!!


If you read that thread, in a way or another, it touches on the same topics (logging in your miles and autonomous cars software).


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

dauction said:


> Absolutely .. I drove 300 + miles yesterday. That's around $160 OFF my taxes


You have to make money before you can take the tax deduction, working for Uber you don't make enough to use the deductions


----------



## dragnet (Oct 14, 2018)

ANT 7 said:


> I read the entire Reddit thread and didn't learn anything I already knew.


I'm curious how you learn something you already know?


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

peteyvavs said:


> You have to make money before you can take the tax deduction, working for Uber you don't make enough to use the deductions


 40K


----------



## Peter Vann (Jun 30, 2017)

Munsuta said:


> What this guy described about the toxic work culture in office jobs and most other jobs is actually the reason I started driving. I got so tired of the drama, back stabbing, gossiping, toxic work culture. This isn't a problem just at the Uber HQ. It's a problem with society and humans. Materialism has run rampant. Humans will screw over anyone just to get ahead. If you have ever seen a bucket full of crabs you will see that one crab start to scale the sides trying to escape, then a crab below it grabs it and pulls it down and tries to climb out, while another crab grabs that one and pulls it down trying to climb out. That is the best explanation of what our society has become. A never ending cycle of pulling eachother down.
> 
> After reading this, my countdown timer with Uber just kicked on. If we don't band together and start disrupting service at Uber they will continue to cut pay. Sadly there are a lot of drivers out there who will lick the floors for a dollar and are an obstacle to getting better work conditions.


"What our society has become"? I would say our society has been that way since the beginning


----------



## Antvirus (Jan 6, 2019)

goneubering said:


> LOL
> 
> You don't get out much do you? :wink:
> 
> ...


Seriously, I was thinking the same thing a second before I read your response hahahaha



No Prisoners said:


> With a profile name like Joker


Bahahahahaha
Ok "No Prisoners"
OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOH Boy!!
Look out!!


----------



## Moving_Target (May 6, 2019)

welikecamping said:


> Isn't that what they said about horseless carriages?


That's EXACTLY what they said.


----------



## freeFromUber (Mar 1, 2016)

Rosalita said:


> "I chose the driver team because I believed that Uber was making a (positive) change in the world, was creating jobs and economic opportunity for disenfranchised and vulnerable people, and was constantly striving to make a good thing even better."
> 
> Aw golly gee. So naive about the world. and those out in it. Been this way forever. Amazed at how many young people fall for this phony baloney corportate virtue signaling routine. You're not looking for a job. You were looking for salvation. lol You are correct: This is not a long term deal for drivers. The autonomous taxis will be out there before you know it. And that's been the direction all along.


Autonomous taxis will not "be out there" in your lifetime. Do some research about the type of radar they use, why there are so many "accidents" and the real cost to get a system in place that will actually work. It's not economically feasible,and most likely never will be....just like the personal jet packs that were the "next great thing" in the 1960's. Some things are just destined to fail.


----------



## BeansnRice (Aug 13, 2016)

jocker12 said:


> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/uberdrivers/comments/bpr7k1
> 
> "Driver churn (technical term for* drivers quitting) is an existential threat to Uber.* Autonomous driving is the only way Uber survives in the longterm. Same is true for Lyft and every other ride hailing app worldwide. At some point, there will be no drivers willing to work for Uber, so it's a sprint to develop autonomous driving before things fall apart.
> ...


Capitalism is one thing.

Torturing your workforce , your go getters just because you can is a sick and perverted way to conduct business ... especially at this scale.

Disgusting.


----------



## freeFromUber (Mar 1, 2016)

No Prisoners said:


> Uber's business model flawed from inception, impossible to be profitable as long as platform depends on fares for revenue streams.


That's like saying it's impossible for a company to be profitable as long as they depend on sales for their revenue...ridiculous statement!


----------



## BeansnRice (Aug 13, 2016)

PaxiCab said:


> I believe the better response is, it will never become reality on a mass scale as fast as they think they will. They will slash incentives, including rates, and admitted to doing it knowing drivers will grow unhappy, but at some point, the pushing in will create a line that will disappear, and nobody will do a nickel for a mile. As someone on another post mentioned, the training, capacity, hard testing, management of SDC on high traffic roads, etc. will take years and years to implement and will require a complete revolution. I won't say it will never happen, but that will take at the least 30 years for SDC flowing shift to occur, just like IBMs first release to apples MacBook Air - that alone was 30 almost 40 years. And they had the brainpower.


Your wrong. What big money wants big money gets.... eventually.

These guys are already convincing the public municipalities to change the urban planning policies now that will be needed to let these robot cars operate freely.

Pushing drivers around is just the beginning.

Do you really think we are the only ones on their hit list?

Think again.


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

freeFromUber said:


> That's like saying it's impossible for a company to be profitable as long as they depend on sales for their revenue...ridiculous statement!


Sir evidence shows uber's revenue streams derived from fares never generated a single dollar in profits in 10 years and neither has lyft. The current business model used throughout the industry can't be scaled without generating huge losses. Actually uber has lost $20+billion combined and no path to profitability. 
However, as a pure technology model YES would be hugely profitable while fares inconsequential to revenue. 
Unfortunately you're thinking as a taxi dispatching model and not as a technology provider. 
You really don't have any idea what I'm referring to and I'm not going to try to explain how it would work.


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

Maybe Uber should have been a board game...or a TV show...or anything besides a sick twisted corporate techbro social experiment that blows wads of cash.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

dauction said:


> Absolutely .. I drove 300 + miles yesterday. That's around $160 OFF my taxes


How do you figure that? I think you're confusing deductions with credits.


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

Munsuta said:


> What this guy described about the toxic work culture in office jobs and most other jobs is actually the reason I started driving. I got so tired of the drama, back stabbing, gossiping, toxic work culture. This isn't a problem just at the Uber HQ. It's a problem with society and humans. Materialism has run rampant. Humans will screw over anyone just to get ahead. If you have ever seen a bucket full of crabs you will see that one crab start to scale the sides trying to escape, then a crab below it grabs it and pulls it down and tries to climb out, while another crab grabs that one and pulls it down trying to climb out. That is the best explanation of what our society has become. A never ending cycle of pulling eachother down.
> 
> After reading this, my countdown timer with Uber just kicked on. If we don't band together and start disrupting service at Uber they will continue to cut pay. Sadly there are a lot of drivers out there who will lick the floors for a dollar and are an obstacle to getting better work conditions.


Probably one of the better comments here.



jocker12 said:


> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/uberdrivers/comments/bpr7k1
> 
> "Driver churn (technical term for* drivers quitting) is an existential threat to Uber.* Autonomous driving is the only way Uber survives in the longterm. Same is true for Lyft and every other ride hailing app worldwide. At some point, there will be no drivers willing to work for Uber, so it's a sprint to develop autonomous driving before things fall apart.
> ...


Uber's screwing drivers, because to survive it has to cut costs. At current burn rate uber will deplete IPO capital in less than 2.5 years. It's highly difficult for uber to find additional sources of capital given their IPO performance and their $3+ billion junk debt.

Next move is to raise rider's rates while keeping larger share of fares. Notice how uber surges riders while driver's app doesn't show any surge.

Uber must continue to saturate markets with new drivers to counteract evasive tactics from experienced drivers who learn to avoid unprofitable rides. Uber is caught in a cat and mouse game fighting for its own existence.

Both Uber and Lyft cannot admit that they are in an existentialism battle with the labor force. The very top of management understand that the business model WILL NEVER be profitable and they don't have a viable plan B.

I'm willing to wager that Dara will exit within a year. He knows there's no way uber will ever reach the $120 billion valuation requirement for his $100 million bonus.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

No Prisoners said:


> Sir evidence shows uber's revenue streams derived from fares never generated a single dollar in profits in 10 years and neither has lyft. The current business model used throughout the industry can't be scaled without generating huge losses. Actually uber has lost $20+billion combined and no path to profitability.
> However, as a pure technology model YES would be hugely profitable while fares inconsequential to revenue.
> Unfortunately you're thinking as a taxi dispatching model and not as a technology provider.
> You really don't have any idea what I'm referring to and I'm not going to try to explain how it would work.


You still refuse to explain your little fantasy system??!! We're waiting for you to take down Uber and Lyft.


----------



## Robert Larrison (Jun 7, 2018)

What was your total time employed?
We're you on a contract for a specific time, of a straight full employee?
How many share of stock did you receive?


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> How do you figure that? I think you're confusing deductions with credits.


deduction (yes I worded that poorly ..should have been $160 off my INCOME..reducing my/our tax bill )

you get .58 cents per mile You get the FULL Amount as a write off if you drive 30,000 miles the FULL $17,000 off your revenue/income

This is why I don't understand some of the complaining ...that's extremely generous

so you make 40k doing rideshare .. you have 30,000 miles on your car doing rideshare ....$40,000 - the STANDARD Federal deduction of $12,000 = $26,000 - $17,000 rideshare Mileage deduction = you are left with a $9,000 that's actually TAXED .....


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

No Prisoners said:


> this sounds like a joke looking for attention.
> Post something that can legitimize your claim.


Kind of like most of your crazy ramblings



IR12 said:


> Amazon no diff than Lyft/Uber insofar as exploitation of workers.


So true, Amazon, in my opinion, treats people worse, way worse.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

IR12 said:


> None of this is new to drivers.


But it hasn't been said by a former corporate employee, at least I haven't seen it.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

Posted this somewhere else. But I think it will come down to last company standing between Uber or Lyft. Once the one tanks, the other can do things to rates to actual be profitable. Or perhaps at least break even.

If I was betting on another company to come online I would bank on Waymo. Alphabet has unlimited pockets and tons of resources. Any company that can send cars driving around the world to photograph every conceivable street goes to show how much discretionary $$$ they have laying around.


----------



## nouberipo (Jul 24, 2018)

dauction said:


> Absolutely .. I drove 300 + miles yesterday. That's around $160 OFF my taxes


and thats the mindset Uber wants drivers to have lmfao. First, the tax write-off is .58 cents per miles so multiplying 300 x .58 gives you $174 dollars. But then you have to pay taxes as an employee and employer. Then you also have to take into account the depreciation of the car (Uber works on the notion that drivers are too dumb to look at the long-term impacts of driving for them). Then for those 300 miles that likely took many hours of your life that you will never get back (meaning your time is worthless as a human being). So, keep thinking the way you are and Uber will love you. This statement is the very reason why Lyft and Uber are still able to be in existence to this day.


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

OP is a nutter that provided NO proof of employment and makes some pretty stupid statements... why are people acting like OP is anything but a random Internet nutter???

In his AMA OP made this idiotic statement:

" If it's official policy now that you _must_ accept a service animal into your car then that's news to me. "

Who quits a job because the CEO is a tool??

Yeah.. OP is a liar and this thread should be deleted.


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

nouberipo said:


> and thats the mindset Uber wants drivers to have lmfao. First, the tax write-off is .58 cents per miles so multiplying 300 x .58 gives you $174 dollars. But then you have to pay taxes as an employee and employer. Then you also have to take into account the depreciation of the car (Uber works on the notion that drivers are too dumb to look at the long-term impacts of driving for them). Then for those 300 miles that likely took many hours of your life that you will never get back (meaning your time is worthless as a human being). So, keep thinking the way you are and Uber will love you. This statement is the very reason why Lyft and Uber are still able to be in existence to this day.


OMG.... Bottom Line on 40K in revenues .. I am going to Keep 90% of that ...I wont have a 12K tax bill at the end of the year... Or even a 2K bill ...

The self employment tax will be on less than 10% ...(if you show a (net earnings)PROFIT)..while keeping 90% of revenues = after tax deductions and credits you want to show a PROFIT of less than 10% If ANY AT ALL ...

_But since *self*-*employed* people don't have employers, you have to pay the entire 15.3% amount from your profits, which are defined as your net earnings less the employer portion of *self*-*employment taxes* _

*Out of 40K ... I am keeping roughly 38K (minus fuel of course)

Just like any Job .. you have fuel costs , car payment etc... *


----------



## TPAMB (Feb 13, 2019)

He seems to have vanished after he answered the first wave of Q&As.


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

The poster says the Uber dispatch is indiscriminate to qualitative factors. But wasn’t there a video from Uber on this?


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

TPAMB said:


> He seems to have vanished after he answered the first wave of Q&As.


Here is his user profile comment history - https://www.reddit.com/user/OmahaSurfCo/

There are 3 days of commenting/answering on this AMA.


----------



## Tnasty (Mar 23, 2016)

"driver success" lol


----------



## Yam Digger (Sep 12, 2016)

Munsuta said:


> Hahahaha. Self driving cars. Good luck. Even if they do manage to get self driving cars that don't crash Uber passengers will trash them within the first year.


Roving Crack-House / Brothel / Homeless Shelter / Public Washroom on wheels. And you thought the washrooms at Micky D'd were skanky. 


No Prisoners said:


> Just went through the reddit post. OP sound legit.


Agreed

Reading in between the lines, I can see he has knowledge only an insider would have. In fact, he pretty-much confirmed most of what I've suspected all along as well as threw in some extra info.


Munsuta said:


> This isn't a problem just at the Uber HQ. It's a problem with society and humans.


True.

It's just that at Uber HQ, the problem is on steroids.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Self cleaning urinals?


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

Wolfgang Faust said:


> Self cleaning urinals?


And robotic CEO's and board members?


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

ABC123DEF said:


> And robotic CEO's and board members?


ZuCkrrr#@452beRg666?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Y


KK2929 said:


> This is the most interesting forum. We go from an x-Uber Head Quarter employee offering to expose the secrets of the great Uber Corporation to discussing tax deductions, horseless carriages and elevator operators. Just amazing !!!!!!!!!!!


Yet . . . in the BEST clubs and bars in New Orleans . . . they Still have Rest Room Attendant s !

Nice clean restrooms.

Not trashy and stinky like Self Driving cars will be !

Safe.
Service.
Sanitary.


----------

